# Bilstein: Sport vs. Heavy-Duty



## Pvt. Joker (Dec 20, 2001)

I'm going to get new front struts this spring and was wondering which would suit me better? I have a 2000 323Ci (std sport susp). The OE struts are virtually shot, but I liked the ride/firmness when they were new. I've heard that the Bilstein HD are a better match for the OE shocks, whereas the Bilstein sorts are firmer than the OE. Is that true?

Also, what is the life expectancy of a Bilstein strut?


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

For most applications, the only difference between Sport and HD is shock length. The valving is identical. You need to match the shock to the length of your springs. HD is same as stock, Sport is for shorter springs.


----------



## Pvt. Joker (Dec 20, 2001)

Kaz said:


> For most applications, the only difference between Sport and HD is shock length. The valving is identical. You need to match the shock to the length of your springs. HD is same as stock, Sport is for shorter springs.


Thanks! :thumbup:


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

From what I've heard from several BMW owners (I have no direct experience) if you replace your OEM shocks with Bilstein HDs using the stock springs the ride will be quite a bit harsher, with a corresponding improvement in handling. If you liked your OEM shocks when they were new, maybe you should get new OEM shocks.


----------



## Moderato (Nov 24, 2003)

I had Bilstein HD's on my Jetta with stock springs & 17's. The ride was more harsh then my 330i Sport Package, but the improvement in handling over the Jetta's OEM dampers was amazing. Also the HD's have a lifetime garantee.


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

If you care about ride quality, consider a set of double adjustable konis.

Bilsteins and S/A Konis have a lot of compression damping (much less in the S/A Konis, but it can still be uncomfortable) dialled in. The D/A Konis can be set from softer than OEM to VERY STIFF so you can tailor the ride to your mood and passengers.


----------

